# Should I file as married to NRA



## johnecuador (Jul 8, 2015)

I am wondering if I should file with the irs as married I am a us citizen and my wife is an ecuadorian we both live in ecuador I understand that she needs to get a us taxpayer number to do this. My questions are these

1. I have a small income but she does not if I file jointly is there any benefit for her in the way of future social security benefits in her name. We run the business together but everything is in my name.

2. My income type is self employed from internet sales by filing jointly will my ss tax increase.

3. In the future she may get a us resident green card and ss number would her benefits if any transfer.

4. Are there any other benefits (negatives) for her if I claim her on my taxes for the last 3 years as I need to do the streamlined program and want the least amount of problems with the irs. From what I understand I owe no federal tax but I will have a ss bill

Any help would be greatly appreciated, Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You're probably best served at the moment by filing as "married, filing separately" - in which case, she does not need an ITIN.

But, to answer your other questions, no she gets no benefit by filing jointly - certainly not with regard to US social security benefits. When and if you decide to relocate to the US, you will get her a spouse visa and green card and at that time she'll get a US SSN.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

